# Leeds International Swimming Pool (July '08)



## ks781 (Jul 15, 2008)

While in Leeds I visited Leeds International Swimming pool. It's an amazing place and I for one will be sad to see it go in a few weeks.

In February the location was turned into an art display showing the "accumulator" - a giant cloth funnel that if the roof was opened, would fill the pool in 3 weeks (allegedly!). This place is lit up at night time and very very eerie. Entry was tricky as every entrance/exit we saw was boarded up with steel. Still, we managed it!

Here is a (very) small selection of the pictures -

the walkways round the fire exits






the "accumulator"





more of the "accumulator





haha





some broken stuff





this place smelt "nice"





cheapo roof covers





cheers!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 15, 2008)

A hideous but interesting building; used to go past it everyday; would love to see it again but time is against me. Nice pictures; thanks for sharing.

Love the graffiti; the Leeds wit and charm that I miss


----------



## tims (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks good. Do you have any pics or out side?


----------



## ks781 (Jul 15, 2008)

Only from the night before when we went to scout the place out....











here is one I found doing a google search to give you an idea


----------



## thompski (Jul 15, 2008)

That place looks really good, love the 1970s architecture and the vastness of the pool area, well documented


----------



## smileysal (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent pics, it looks a lot more vandalised than the pics from here last year. And I still haven't got there - yet. How long does it have left? I do want to see this one.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2008)

That accumulator is very strange!  Good pics there, ks. Cheers


----------



## ks781 (Jul 16, 2008)

smileysal said:


> How long does it have left? I do want to see this one.l



No idea, I heard it was a matter of weeks but I don't know the actual date I'm afraid....


----------



## orangeacid (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL at the 4th pic, legend


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pics mate. I used to attend the diving club at the international swimming pool just back in 2006. Its strange to think the pool was still open back in october 2007! 

Great pics, I laughed at the 4th one  

I shall have to have a look at the pool soon before its knocked down!


----------



## King Al (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool looking place that, tell me honestly did you stand under the accumulator and say beam me up scoty?


----------



## smiffy (Jul 16, 2008)

That graffiti is brilliant I love humour like that...great photos too...
A good few years ago the local library to me was renovated and there was a big sign put up that said 
"WARNING ! ! THIS BUILDING HAS BEEN TREATED WITH ANTI-VANDAL PAINT !! "

It wasn't a matter of days before some grafitti appeared below it that said 
"Aw...Fuck Off ! ! " Priceless.


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 16, 2008)

I heard that the international pool was due to be knocked down in September.... but now it's been postponed due to the credit crunch. I think im going to have a look at the pool on friday to see if access is possible. I have heard the basement is massive with lots of good shots ready to be had.


----------



## phill.d (Jul 16, 2008)

The development that was going up here has been postponed along with others in Leeds due to the credit crunch. The pool was due demo in September as mentioned. The civic trust have objected to the place coming down if it will only be turned into a temporary car park. They say it has great 60's architectural merit. I guess the mindless vandals are playing right into the hands of the city council strengthening there case to flatten it.


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes exactly phill, Vandals trashing the place gives the council all the more reason to tear it down. 

It would be good if they could turn it into a privately run leisure centre as it seems such a shame to tear it down!


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 18, 2008)

*Picture of pool day before closing*

Here are some pictures of the international pool the day before closure. I felt sad when I looked at these photos.

http://www.malcolmclark.plus.com/swimming/photos/last session/index.htm

Accompanying Text.....

"Well, Leeds International Pool closed its doors for the last time on Sunday 21st October after just over 40 years. The last Masters session was held the previous day. There was quite a good turn-out, including a few people who'd come along specially for the occasion. We finished off with some silly relays and coach Alan handed out chocolates to the best performers. And everyone else. If you click on the photo to the right you'll get a full screen version. If you can face it."


----------



## smiffy (Jul 18, 2008)

nighthawk;60469 felt sad when I looked at these photos. "[/QUOTE said:


> Uuuumm???? Am I missing something here??
> It's a typically ugly 1960/70s designer concrete mess isn't it??...
> Yeah..admittedly it's a little rough that the folk in that area ain't got a swimming pool anymore and it looked nice when it was in use but the local council have obviously decided it's surplus to requirements (and quite a while ago) so a bit of graffit is gonna cause them to demolish it is it ?????............If some private speculator wanted it or saw some worth in owning it then I think they would have moved to buy it before now anyways....
> Come on...The place ain't exactly in the architectural league of the notre dame is it?? nor of some nice old Victorian railway station ??? and it's not of some historical importance such as an old fort or old warehouse or mill either is it ?? So...........????
> ...


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 18, 2008)

*ugly building*

I couldn’t agree more about how ugly and surplus to requirements the building became. The fate of the international was decided years ago. For the past 5 years the council freezed all maintenance funding for the building. They used to have to cover the leaks in the roof with bin liners and bricks lol!

I guess everybody feels differently about the building. I guess anybody who attended the baths for years day in day out will feel sad about it closing. But the new John Charles leisure centre is quite a bit better!


----------



## thompski (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the general public are gradually moving to defend often controversial 1960s and 70s architecture in recent years - look at the 'Rotunda' tower at Birmingham bullring, Park Hill in Sheffield and the Brunswick Shopping Centre in London for example - many people tried in vain to protect Owen Luder's brutalist Gateshead Car Park and Tricorn Centre in Portsmouth.

The Leeds International Swimming pool is certainly worthy of such defence from my viewpoint - though as an outsider my opinion is secondary to the people of Leeds


----------



## smiffy (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep I see your point of view folks......very well reasoned ...so....shut up Smiffy!! hahah!
I guess one day we _may _actually be moaning that very few 60s buildings have been 'saved and preserved' but it is hard to imagine what the hell is worth keeping out of the absolute mess the designers of that era gave us.....
It's gotta surely go down in history as the most vulgar period in British construction & design ????
You outta see Gloucester city centre for a good (bad) example of their 60/70s 'art'.....
..If you see some pictures of 'old' Glouscester its heartbreaking to see what was swept away to make way for the crap that squats there now.....Mind you....It does have to be admitted the Luftwaffe played a small part in the re-designing of the town....


----------



## crumbler (Jul 19, 2008)

I love these pictures, this is all very eerie, when was this closed down, and for that matter why? Places like this are always securely boarded up, but with enough time and a keen eye, there is always a way in.

great work


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 22, 2008)

An unusual looking building. Rather odd looking "accumulator". Was it some sort of wacky flume shute? 
Good set of pics -cheers 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## BrickMan (Jul 23, 2008)

nice! didn't know it was lit up at night! I put it off at one oppertunity because I thought it would be too dark 
if only I knew!!  

good to hear its gonna stand a bit longer :_


----------



## ultrix (Jul 24, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> nice! didn't know it was lit up at night! I put it off at one oppertunity because I thought it would be too dark
> if only I knew!!
> 
> good to hear its gonna stand a bit longer :_



Awwrisp and I was in the Olympic pool last night. We had a bit of time to spare after visiting the Roundhay park outfall. The lights in the main pool go on and off at random, but we left before it got dark. It was a novelty to go into a place and be able to turn the lights on.
We managed to get onto the roof which covers the fire escape which runs around the main pool, but failed to find a way onto the main roof. We'll have to go back and finish it off.


----------



## ks781 (Jul 28, 2008)

Since the lights weren't on and the sun was setting while we re-visited this place, we decided to "be creative" with the stuff in the pool 












if anyone has an idea when the damn main lights come on let me know


----------

